

Ask HN: How do startups apply for credit cards? - philipdlang

Do the founders personally guarantee the company?
======
ironghost
My partners and I took our seed funds that we put up on our own into a bank
account. We signed up for a saving account, checking and got a credit card at
the same time. It's based solely off of the founders for a bootstrapped firm.

------
philipdlang
And what have people found is the best card to get for early-stage (pre-series
A) startups?

